# maakuntiin myynti



## Gavril

Hyvää keskiviikkoa,

Eilen kävin sopimuksen läpi, jossa oli siellä täällä viittauksia "maakuntaan" / "maakuntiin":

1.


> [T]oimittaja lastaa [tehtaan sivutuotteet] joko ulkopuolisten toimittajien ajoneuvoihin (maakuntiin myynti) tai omaan kuljetuskalustoon [...]



2.


> [Lastauskoneen kapasiteetin] tulee olla riittävä jatkuvaan maakuntaan lähtevien sivutuotteiden lastauksien osalta [...]



Tiedän, että maakunnat ovat Suomen hallinnollisia alueita, mutta en ole varma, käytetäänkö tässä yhteydessä _maakunta_-sanaa siinä vai toisessa mielessä (se voi tarkoittaa myös esim. maaseutua).

Tähän asti paras arvaukseni on, että "maakunta" tarkoittaa tehdasta (jota sopimus koskee) ympäroivää aluetta, mutta voin hyvin olla väärässä.

Mistä arvelisitte olevan kyse?

Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

Tekstistä saa sen käsityksen, että tehtaalla on omaa kuljetuskalustoa lähialueille toimittamista varten, mutta muualle maahan (muihin maakuntiin) tavara toimitetaan kolmannen osapuolen kuljetuskalustolla.

Ehkei minun pitäisi sanoa tätä, koska en ole pääkaupunkiseudulta, mutta muistelen nähneeni useinkin ilmaisuja, jossa Suomi on jaettu kahtia pääkaupunkiseuduksi ja maakunniksi (koko loppuosa Suomesta), eli jos tehdas sijaitsisi pääkaupunkiseudulla, niin se toimittaisi itse tuotteet paikallisille vastaanottajille, mutta muualle Suomeen, maakuntiin, tavara menisi ulkopuolisilta ostettuna kuljetuspalveluna.


----------



## fennofiili

Maakunta on lähinnä historiallis-kulttuurinen käsite, joskin vuonna 1994 tehty uudistus jossain mielessä virallisti ne. (Lisäksi Ahvenanmaasta, jolla on erityinen itsehallinto, käytettiin nimitystä ”Ahvenanmaan maakunta” silloin, kun maa oli muutoin jaettu lääneihin.)

Tässä  kuitenkin varmaankin tarkoitetaan sitä, minkä Kielitoimiston sanakirja kuvaa maakunta-sanan 3. merkityksenä näin:

”*ark.* (jtak keskuspaikkaa ympäröivä) maaseutu, provinssi. _Maakunnan_ _miehiä_ _päättäjien_ _puheilla. Toimi_ _terveyskeskuslääkärinä_ _maakunnassa._”

Eikä tässä välttämättä rajauduta edes maaseutuun, vaan ”maakunta” voi tarkoittaa ison kaupungin ympärillä olevaa aluetta, sen taloudellista vaikutusaluetta, johon saattaa kuulua pieniä kaupunkejakin (etenkin nykyisin, kun ”kaupunki” on vain nimi, jota kunta voi päättää käyttää itsestään).


----------



## Gavril

Terve FF!



fennofiili said:


> Tässä  kuitenkin varmaankin tarkoitetaan sitä, minkä Kielitoimiston sanakirja kuvaa maakunta-sanan 3. merkityksenä näin:
> 
> ”*ark.* (jtak keskuspaikkaa ympäröivä) maaseutu, provinssi. _Maakunnan_ _miehiä_ _päättäjien_ _puheilla. Toimi_ _terveyskeskuslääkärinä_ _maakunnassa._”
> 
> Eikä tässä välttämättä rajauduta edes maaseutuun, vaan ”maakunta” voi tarkoittaa ison kaupungin ympärillä olevaa aluetta



Soveltuuko tämä määritelmä vain isoihin kaupunkiin vai mihin vain "keskukseen"? Lainaamassani yhteydessä kyse näyttää nimittäin olevan tehtaasta, joka sijaitsee pienemmässä (vaikkapa Rovaniemen kokoluokkaa olevassa) kaupungissa.

Kiitos S. ja FF


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Terve FF!
> Soveltuuko tämä määritelmä vain isoihin kaupunkiin vai mihin vain "keskukseen"? Lainaamassani yhteydessä kyse näyttää nimittäin olevan tehtaasta, joka sijaitsee pienemmässä (vaikkapa Rovaniemen kokoluokkaa olevassa) kaupungissa.



”Keskuspaikka” on tässä väljä käsite eikä siis välttämättä tarkoita isoa kaupunkia, vaan yleisesti paikkaa, joka on keskus suhteessa johonkin ympäristöön. Sitä paitsi Rovaniemi on Suomen mitassa melko iso kaupunki (yli 60 000 asukasta).

(Jos kyse olisi juuri Rovaniemestä, sana ”maakuntaan” voisi viitata Lapin maakuntaan sellaisena kuin se nykyisin ymmärretään, eli suunnilleen entiseen Lapin lääniin. Rovaniemi on sen ehdoton keskus. Mutta tällaisessa yhteydessä ei tarvitse olla kyse maakunnasta minkään maakuntajaon mukaan, vaan jotakin kaupunkia ympäröivästä alueesta.)


----------



## Spongiformi

fennofiili said:


> ”(Jos kyse olisi juuri Rovaniemestä, sana ”maakuntaan” voisi viitata Lapin maakuntaan sellaisena kuin se nykyisin ymmärretään, eli suunnilleen entiseen Lapin lääniin. Rovaniemi on sen ehdoton keskus. Mutta tällaisessa yhteydessä ei tarvitse olla kyse maakunnasta minkään maakuntajaon mukaan, vaan jotakin kaupunkia ympäröivästä alueesta.)



Ensimmäisessä lainauksessa puhuttiin maakunt*ii*n myynnistä. Se on mielestäni olennainen yksityiskohta, koska mikään kaupunki ei ole suoraan monen maakunnan ympäröimä. Eli toisin sanoen sillä tarkoitetaan laajemmalle alueelle myymistä (jopa koko maahan), ei ainoastaan tämän keskuksen omaan ympäristöön.


----------



## etrade

Maakuntiin kuljetus/jakelu yleensä tarkoittaa koko Suomea. Kaikki tuotteet yleensä kuljetataan pääkaupunkiseudulle keskusvarastoihin ja jaetaan ympäri Suomen, paikallisten jakelukeskusten kautta.

Joku tuottaja voi itse ajaa tuotteensa lähimpiin myyntipaikkoihin tai tuotantolaitoksiin, ja vie loput tuotteet paikalliseen jakelukeskukseen, mistä ne kuljetetaan keskusvarastoon pääkaupunkiseudulle ja jaetaan takaisin "maakuntien" jakelukeskuksiin.

Kyseisestä asiasta on ollut vihaisia keskusteluja julkisuudessa, eli miksi kaikki tuotteet pitää kierrättää pääkaupunkiseudun kautta, mutta se on logistiikkaa Suomessa  .


----------

